# Upson, Ga - Merebelle, F Adult, blk/tan



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12032075








I have called the shelter. They have at least 3 GSDs there. The man said they were all nice temperaments and "adoptable." He also said that if pulled, I could have them speutered at Muscogee County rather than Upson County as the price here is $65 (includes microchip).
I can pull, temp hold for a reputable rescue.
I have not heard back from the shelter employee with the follow up information that I had requested.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Upson Ga, blk/tan female "Merebelle"*

Anyone??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Upson Ga, blk/tan female "Merebelle"*

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Upson Ga, blk/tan female "Merebelle"*

She is very pretty..I understand that this small shelter does not receive much help.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Upson Ga, blk/tan female "Merebelle"*

bump


----------

